# Pigs are European's favorite meat?



## SarahBeth (Nov 14, 2013)

I was reading around the internet and came across an article that said that the people of the European union like pork the best of meats.

I don't think that pork is the most favored meat in the US and I don't know about Canada.

What do you think? And I wonder why Europeans would like pork the best.

I may have to do more research. What do you think or know about this?


----------

